# Stay Healthy - Feel Better - Repair Faster! - OldSchoolLifter



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 10, 2011)

I want to share with you a short story on an injury that accord to me  4   months ago, that I fixed in more than HALF the time expected by    doctors.


One fine afternoon I was at my gym, doing lateral raises, on the the 3rd    set rep 9 as I was pulling up the dumbbells I felt a sharp tight pull    in my shoulder. I didn’t think much of it, because at the time the  pain   was not so bad. So I just ended my work out early. During that  week I   noticed while I had some pain in my arm still, my main concern  was the   loss of strength, my right arm was at around 70% of what it  normally   would be, and I just could not put my finger on why. This  kept up for   some time. FINALLY I decided to go to the doctor and find  out once and   for all what had happened. Somehow during my rep, I  partially tore the   Glenoid Labrum – or for a better term, where my  delt and my shoulder   connect.


The doctor ordered that I cease all workouts for at least 8 weeks,  then   be reevaluated as he said I did not need surgery but he could do it   to  repair it if I wanted that option, I of course wanted to avoid that,    because who knows what my recovery time then would have been.


I then started thoroughly researching peptides and their uses to    increase collagen synthesis, and then came across some great information    regarding the use of GHRP’s and GHRH’s in elderly people that had   tears  and so on, and the remarkable recovery’s they were making even at   their  age!

So I began Using GHRP-2 alongside Mod-Grf (1-29) Or more known as    CJC-1295 w/o Dac, these 2 peptides when used side by side create    something magical in your pituitary gland, and your body.


GHRP’s increase the body’s ability to produce more GH leading to    improved sleep, muscle recovery, and every other benefit associated with    increased Growth Hormone levels.


Mod-Grf(1-29) or CJC 1295 w/o Dac when combined with a GHRP acts like  a   multiplier so to speak, increasing the effectiveness of the Growth    Hormone Releasing Peptide, making your pulses even Higher!  If you take    Mod-Grf(1-29) solo, it will do absolutely nothing for you, but when   used  alongside a GHRP the results are spectacular.

*Look at the Chart Below:*
*


*




I dosed the two peptides, at 100mcg each 3x daily, Morning, Post    Workout, and Pre Bed, On days that my shoulder had to be used, I used    more therapeutic exercises to help build tendon strength and range of    motion exercises.  After week 1 I felt a significant improvement in my    sleep, After week 3 I felt my shoulder was much less tight, and some    strength was starting to return. After week 5 I decided to go back to    full weights on shoulder lifts, and compound lifts that would possibly    agitate my shoulder. IT FELT GOOD!  



While I still was not at 100% there  was a complete difference, the pain   was minimal if not gone, my range of  motion was back, and the weights   started to catch right back up.


After a follow up on week 6 with my doctor, he said the tear had  healed   nicely and I passed all physical range of motion tests he  performed, a   whole 2 weeks earlier than he anticipated, and I lifted  weights.


I am now 16 weeks past this injury and I still dose this combination  of   peptides 3x daily, I have not had an injury since, and my shoulder   has  not bothered me in any way. I can attest that these peptides  deserve  a  place in any weight lifters or active person’s life, for the  sheer   fact that while its not going to stack the pounds on you, its  going to   give you other benefits that will intern help you stay  active, Keep   healthy and Feeling GOOD!


Take some time and read and research the use of these marvelous    peptides yourself, you will see that their uses go far beyond, repair,    joint and tendon health. You can also use them to build muscle mass,    increase the effectiveness of your GH if you’re supplementing, lose Bf%    and so on! The possibilities are endless.

*How Much Do I Need?
*I get this question alot, so I thought I just write how much you  actually need to run a months worth at 100mcg each per day 3x daily.

In order to run 100mcg 3 x daily of each compound, you will need to grab  you 10mg of your choice of GHRP, and Mod-Grf(1-29) or more known as  CJC-1295 W/O Dac

10mg will last you 33 days at 100mcg 3x daily

*I used Purchase Peptides during my ordeal, and have continued to use their peps.*

*I do encourage you to try Purchase Peptides as well! and for the month of November save 10% off instantly at checkout with the bellow coupon code!

Coupon Code = OSL
* 









A little information about GHRP’s and Mod-Grf(1-29)


*Ghrp-2* Is more potent than GHRP-6 and Ipramorelin,  GHRP-2 has a   stronger effect on prolactin and Cortisol at all dosing  levels rising   to the high normal range. It has minimal Gastric affects,  and should   not cause stomach discomfort or major hunger pains like its   counterpart  GHRP-6, an effective dose of GHRP-2 is the same as all   GHRP’s @ 1mcg  per 2.2lbs of body weight, most users however dose at the   saturation  dose which is 100mcg. With GHRP-2 you do not need to cycle   off, as your  body will not desensitize to the compound.

*Hexarelin* is just as strong as GHRP-2 but affects  Prolactin, and   Cortisol at much higher levels, Hexarelin has been shown  to   desensitize no matter the dose, and no matter the length of time  used,   and can happen at any moment, If this does happen, stopping use  for a   8-10 day period will allow your body to utilize the compound once   more.  Hexarelin does affect gastric mobility and can cause stomach    discomfort in users. Saturation dose is 100mcg

*Ipamorelin* is as potent as GHRP-6 , and does not  affect   prolactin or cortisol at any dose. Ipramorelin does not  desensitize,   and use can be on going, without losing effect. Ipamorelin  does not   cause any gastric issues, and will not increase hunger to the  point of   pain. Out of the 4 GHRP’s Ipamorelin is the safest, and has the  least   amount of sides than any of the GHRP’s on the market today,  however,   GHRP-2 and Hexarelin are the most potent form of GHRP.  Saturation dose   is 100mcg

*GHRP-6 *is as potent as Ipamorelin, and does not  affect prolactin   and cortisol under doses of 100mcg, but only affects  these hormones   minimally above 100mcg, GHRP-6 does affect stomach, and  can cause major   stomach discomfort in some users, It also increase  Appetite greatly,   and normally within 30 min after administration, Most  use GHRP-6 to   bulk with because of the increase in appetite. Saturation  Dose is   100mcg

*Mod-Grf(1-29)* Or more commonly known as CJC-1295 W/O  Dac, ( but   really isn’t lol ) Is a GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing  Hormone) Taken   alone will be as effective as drinking your Test E, ( not  effective )   but when combined with a GHRP it nullifies the presence of   Somatostatin  which would halt a GH pulse. Think of Mof-Grf as an   Amplifier, it  takes the GH pulsed caused by GHRP’s and Amplifies its   effect making  the GH pulse received even greater. All the while turning   “off” the  presence of Somatostatin and allowing a high GH pulse.  Getting  Modified  GRF is important because regular GRF such as cjc-1293  degrades  very  rapidly once injected, and the end result is a 4%  usability,  Modified  GRF is Tetra Substituted. Because of 4 amino acid  substitutions  it will  not rapidly metabolize in plasma and will make  its way to the   pituitary where it will affect growth hormone release,  and the end   result is a 90% plus usability in the blood stream.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 11, 2011)

You ever try budgeting your GRF by running 150mg ed instead of 300mg?
I used to do it this way to save a buck, after a long time that shit gets expensive. I've read contradicting reports saying that 50mg 3xd is enough where others have stated it's more important to have GRF at 100 than ghrp.
Thoughts?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 14, 2011)

Jetto said:


> You ever try budgeting your GRF by running 150mg ed instead of 300mg?
> I used to do it this way to save a buck, after a long time that shit gets expensive. I've read contradicting reports saying that 50mg 3xd is enough where others have stated it's more important to have GRF at 100 than ghrp.
> Thoughts?




It is pretty important to run 100mcg, Partly becasue that is around the saturation dose. If you go much less than that your missing out. Running 150mcg Per dose will yield better results, but the results are not that much different from running 100mcg

I know many guys that only run it Post Workout and Pre Bed with great results, and that can help save in the long run.


----------



## gamma (Nov 14, 2011)

sounds good man , great write up..I am jus still not sold on RS chems i don't think .


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 14, 2011)

During that read I think i heard a pop in my brain. Peptides make my head spin. Way too advance for me ATM but I will learn eventually. 

Good stuff!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 14, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> During that read I think i heard a pop in my brain. Peptides make my head spin. Way too advance for me ATM but I will learn eventually.
> 
> Good stuff!




LOL I know the feeling, I remember when I started looking into them more and more, and I came across so much damn info I had to sit back and say to myself, what the hell did I just read!! lol

But once you dive in, its pretty interesting the amount of possibilities they can be used for. So many older people are using these in conjunction with an active healthy lifestyle, and living longer more fruitful lives. 

My next Experiment is going to be 250mcg 3 times per day to see what difference of an effect higher doses will give.


----------

